# Can you have hypo and hyperthyroidism?



## mbdtf123 (May 24, 2015)

Hello I'm 20 struggling with hypo and hyperthyroid like symptoms. I would consider my normal weight around 250-280 lb.

I've done a few blood test because i'm convinced there is something wrong with me. I first noticed something was wrong 5 years ago when I couldn't get over fatigue and plateaus in every part of life. I'm slowly starting to notice symptoms I've had my whole life which adhd inattention like symptoms which supposedly can be caused by hypo and hyperthyroidism.

I've spent a year so far in this process; getting help from doctors and psychiatrists. Nothing has helped so far. Zoloft gives me a small push and I get started on stimulants next week. My blood test show up "normal" for TSH and T4. So i'm declined to see a endocrinologist.

If this persist I heard i can buy armour like product in Canada called erfa thyroid and self-medicate.

The difference of hypo and hyperthyroidism confuses me because they're very similar I have both cold and heat intolerance, fast and slow heart beat, insomina and narcolepsy, every adhd like symptoms.

These are all the symptoms I'm having below; I may have more but not less. I would also like to note I have more symptoms when under 230 lb; I gain adhd Implusive like symptoms.

Any advise, questions, and critiques are welcome.

*Energy Level and Sleep:*


Chronic fatigue
Less stamina than others
Long recovery period after any activity
Inability to concentrate
Insomnia
Need naps in the afternoon
Weakness
Wake feeling tired
Frequently oversleep

*Weight:*


Weight gain ( I can gain 80 lb 200 to 280 lb in 6 months)
Weight loss ( I can lose 80 lb 280 to 200 lb 4-6 months at calorie intake of 700-1200 with moderate to very active activity with this my plateau is 200 lb ) 
Inability to lose weight ( 250 lb with intense exercise no calorie restrictions)
Heightened appetite (when over 280lb no activity and no calorie restrictions )
Obesity ( for my height anything over 210 lb is considered obese)

*Body Temperature:*


Cold extremities
Cold sweats
Night sweats
Heat intolerance
Cold intolerance
shivering when cold
Hypothermia
Cold hands
Clammy palms
Cold feet
Excessive perspiration (when i do a serious work out im usally soaked in sweat)
Little perspiration (When i take a shower my skin feels totally dry for 1-3 hours)

*Slowness:*


Slow movements
Slowed Achilles reflex ( I have received many ankle injuries when in sports) 
Diminished reflexes
Slow speech

*Infections:*


Recurrent sinus infections
Recurrent throat infections

*Related Autoimmune or Endocrine Diseases:*


Chronic fatigue syndrome 

*Mouth and Throat:*


Difficulty swallowing
Sore throats
Swollen tongue
Sweet cravings
Speech problems
Dry mouth
Low, husky voice
Persistent teeth clenching

*Ears:*


Noises in ears (hissing, ringing)
Dry, scaly ear canal
Excess earwax

*Eyes:*


Poor focusing
Double vision
Dry eyes
Blurred vision
Sensitive to light
Red inflamed eyes
Dark rings under eyes
Puffiness around the eyes
Problems with night vision

*Hair:*


Hair loss
Dry hair (I dont know what is considered dry hair but i do have dandruff) 
Premature baldness

*Nails:*


Thickened

*Skin:*


Dry skin
Dry itchy scalp
Flaky skin
Acne
Breakout on chest and arms
Chronic itching
Absence or diminished perspiration ( 1-3 hours after shower)
Moles and warty growths
Allergies
Hives

*Numbness and Tingling:*


Legs
Feet
Arms
Hands

*Pain:*


Muscles and joint pain
Painful soles of feet
Aching bones
Aching muscles
Joint pain

*Digestion:*


Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS)
Weight gain in abdominal area
Excess gas (estimated to experience around 230 lb and under)

*Emotional:*


Tension
Irritability ( my intolerance for people goes down when i way less than 230 lb)
Wanting to be solitary
Anxiety
Personality changes
Jumpy
Easily startled
Lack of confidence
Nervousness
Impulsiveness 

*Other Related Conditions:*


Lack of coordination
Clumsiness
Tendency to fall

*Brain:*


Depression
Memory loss
Confusion
Brain fog
Mental sluggishness
Poor concentration
Obsessions
Rage ( when under 230 lb)
Suicide
ADHD

*Heart:*


Chest pain
High triglycerides


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

First, I'd say that while we absolutely understand what you are going through, self-medication is always a bad idea.

Secondly, yes, you can swing from hypo to hyper rather rapidly. It's very tough.

Can you get copies of all your blood work with the reference ranges? We can be more helpful if we have your lab info. Do you have any feelings of "fullness" in your neck? Have you had a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## mbdtf123 (May 24, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> First, I'd say that while we absolutely understand what you are going through, self-medication is always a bad idea.
> 
> Secondly, yes, you can swing from hypo to hyper rather rapidly. It's very tough.
> 
> Can you get copies of all your blood work with the reference ranges? We can be more helpful if we have your lab info. Do you have any feelings of "fullness" in your neck? Have you had a thyroid ultrasound?


No I dont have the sensation of fullness in my neck. No I haven't had a ultra sound.

What Kind of test should I request from my doctor?

It may not even be hypo or hyperthyroid; logic says the blood results came back negative.Logic also says that this is all in my head. I know that there is something wrong with me. I stick to my guns.

I never done a drug in my life except for the one prescribed to me. Yet I feel like a crack addicted and feel others view me as that. I've thought many times that a drug-free lifestyle may not be for me. Kids my age are usually experimenting anyways.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are having trouble swallowing, as you listed above, you should have a thyroid ultrasound.

Thyroid bloodwork is tricky in that being in range doesn't always mean much. You want to be at an optimized levels in that range. Your TSH should be around 1.0 - yours is high - and your free t4 is less than 50% of the range, meaning it's a bit low.

If I were in your shoes, I would ask for that ultrasound and then ask them to test TSH, free t4, free t3, and thyroid antibodies (to include TPO, Tg/TgAB, and TSI).


----------



## mbdtf123 (May 24, 2015)

I guess I should do a little update. I haven't made much progress. I've been through a couple more doctors. None will give me a thyroid antibodies test. I'm convinced I have Hashimoto's just by simple deduction of symptoms And the blood test I have taken. I've been through blogs and forums looking for recommended doctors the ones in my area are don't take my insurance a.k.a. Medi-Cal or need a recommendation from a primary doctor which they will not do because of normal TSH, T4, and T3 levels.

I have a few ideas one is I should pay for antibodies test myself which is around $100 and second purchase supplements specifically now foods the selenium and now foods thyroid energy, but the question is what can I do with the antibodies test except give myself relief and will these supplements even work for me?

Today I'm a go through some of the thyroid websites and call them to see if they can help me.

Apparently "we only do TSH no one does antibody test from California to Timbuktu" a quote from my primary doctor.

any help would be amazing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Trab

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Just pay out of pocket for this one test for starters and also see if you can get an ultra-sound of your thyroid.


----------

